# Kinevac Injection / Hida Scan



## Mynzaboxer (Sep 6, 2001)

I haven't posted for some time. I'm a 55 yr old male that has had to deal with IBS-D for the past 3 years. Fortunately I haven't had a significant episode for about 1 1/2 years...until just recently. I've had all the usual tests..except for the Hida Scan with a Kinevac (cck) injection. I had this done yesterday. I have the following question for other's who have had this test with IBS-D:As soon as the injection was given...I started experiencing the cramping & mild nausea that I normally feel when I am having an IBS-D episode..but the discomfort was pretty much gone..except for the usual rumbles, bloating...in about 5 minutes. As I drove home however, I barely made it in the door to the toilet. As I can best describe it, what came out was basically just yellow bile...very acidic & burning. Bowel movements and symptoms improved by later that evening...again, still a bit gassy & rumbly, but better. Have other's experienced this during and after the test? Does this reaction indeed mean that my Gallbladder may indeed be a significant contributor to my symptoms (cramping, bloating, diarreah)?I should get the results by early next week.Your thoughts or experiences would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi, I was told when I had the HIDA done about three years ago that any symptoms that are induced by the CCK are indicative of a gallbladder contribution or source to the symptoms. I am not sure about what happened in your case but what you wrote tends to make me think that at least part of your problem may be because of the gallbladder. Did you tell the techs what symptoms you were feeling after they started the CCK infusion? I was told to let them know anything that I felt after they infused the CCK. I hope they noted that on your chart so the radiologist can use them to make an interpretation of the procedure for your doctors. I hope you get an answer soon from that test. At least then you will know something and can make decisions from there.Laurie


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

My bets are on the gallbladder. LaurieJ is right .. anything to do with a reaction after the injection is indicative of gallbladder function. I had no reaction with mine.


----------

